# Moxies Birthday Party!--help--



## x-ivy (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so one of my close friends is having her birthday party dinner at a supposedly pretty fancy place called Moxies. I've never been there, and I don't know if there is one where any of you guys are, but I have no clue what to wear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's on Nov. 1, and I'm going to Toronto for my birthday shopping spree on Oct.10, and I was planning on getting some stuff from Forever21. But don't know what would be dressy enough. I was thinking of stuff like this:



















The last one is a dress, but for the first 3, I wouldn't know what bottoms to wear with them! Help please, and if you have any suggestions that I might be able to get from Toronto with a $500 budget (including some clothes just for school and stuff) it would be greatly appreciated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks guys!!


----------



## Holly (Oct 3, 2008)

I wouldnt say moxies is really fancy. Its pretty much the same as Earls or The Olive Garden. I like the bottom left shift, and you could wear jeans with it and accessorize with some jewelry


----------



## Shenanigans (Oct 3, 2008)

Moxie's is DEFINITELY not fancy - well, it's similar to Joey Tomato's for me (I don't know if that helps, lol.)

I like the top right, but I'm a sucker for the bling.  =P


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree I love the top right! SO cute! I know nothing about Moxies though, so I have no clue if it's too dressy or whatnot.


----------

